# slight miss at idle?



## 81'280zxt (Oct 28, 2005)

so, at idle the engine misses, but not alot, it just sort of runs rough. my instinct tells me that the air fuel mixture is too lean but i don't really know. the miss ethier goes away or gets alot better when above 3000rpm. i read some people just unattach and reattach their ecu conectors, i will probly try this tomorrow. 
alright i have recently repaced the maf and checked the gap of the plugs, they did look lean, but, this has to be a symtom not the problem. i need to find the problem. 
now for the other problems. the engine clicks, alot when cold and less when warm.
and i have an exhast leak, would the leak cause the missing?
and last i have a question, how do you change the timing on my car, since it is not done w/ the dizzy. 
i also did a compresion test and it was normal.

sorry for the noob questions but your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

try checking the the fuel injectors sometimes the plugs get moister in them or makes a bad contact and will make the motor miss (mine dose this from time to time) just half to figure out which one by taking one off at a time until theres a change in the motor. as for the timing theres a bolt you need to loosen to turn the distributer.get a haynes manual you can get them for about $10 this will help also when you fix the exhaust leak.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Possible vacuum leak.


----------

